

Good ebook for learning data structures & algorithm - ankit12003

Hi there,<p>I am c&#x2F;c++ programmer.
I have 3 years of programming in C.
I wish to contribute to open source but I am demotivated by my lack of algorithm knowledge.<p>Please name few good books that will give me a fair introduction to Algorithms like search algos, etc etc.<p>I don&#x27;t mind if I have to learn some Math for it.<p>Thanks in advance
Ankit.
======
mud_dauber
Here's my list:

Structure & Interpretation of Computer Programs (Abelman, Sussman - Lisp
oriented, classic) Algorithms in a Nutshell (OReilly) Clever Algorithms (Jason
Brownlee. Uses Ruby for examples) Data Mining Analysis - Fundamental
Algorithms (Mo. Zaki - ebook) Python for Data Analysis (Wes McKinney) Mining
of Massive Datasets (Rajaraman, Leskovec, Ullman - ebook)

Enjoy.

------
devonbarrett
The art of computer programming; not really an introduction, but a must read.

------
Larrikin
You want CLRS. That should be plenty to get you started

~~~
ankit12003
Thanks a ton.

